# Questions



## thebaker (May 4, 2013)

I got my new incubator today an was needing to know how long can I keep the chicken eggs before putting them in the incubator?

What meaning is I need to gather some eggs before putting in the incubator so how long can I keep the eggs out before having too put them in..


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

thebaker said:


> I got my new incubator today an was needing to know how long can I keep the chicken eggs before putting them in the incubator?
> 
> What meaning is I need to gather some eggs before putting in the incubator so how long can I keep the eggs out before having too put them in..


We go at the longest one week. In a draft free steady temp room. Like an extra bedroom. Low traffic area.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

You can pop them in as soon as they are laid if that's what you want to do. Generally the longer you wait the less likely they are to be viable - most people wait no longer than ten days though I have heard of eggs hatching after as long as three weeks I wouldn't pin my hopes on it! If you do store eggs before you incubate them just make sure they don't get too hot or cold.


----------

